# PC-Anschaffung Sinn/Unsinn



## Konov (2. September 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir so gegen Ende des Jahres einen neuen PC zuzulegen.
Hintergedanke dabei ist WoW Cataclysm, dass ich dann gerne regelmässig zocken möchte, wenn es denn erscheint. 
Mein jetziger PC hat folgende Daten:
*
1 GB RAM
Athlon 3400+ (2,21 Ghz)
Geforce 6600 GT Grafikkarte*

Eventuell auch das ein oder andere 3D-Game, aber nix bestimmtes. Weiterhin möchte ich mit dem PC Bildbearbeitung machen können, sprich Photoshop im weitesten Sinne... ansonsten das übliche, Office, Internet. Ein Laptop kommt nicht in Frage, weil ich eigentlich unterwegs kein Internet brauche und sowieso keinen PC mitnehme...
Zusätzlich denke ich auch über einen neuen Monitor nach, mein jetziger ist ein schöner 19" TFT (940BF) von Samsung, aber ein etwas größerer Bildschirm wär schon prima.

Das ganze möglichst günstig, und nun ist euer Rat gefragt, liebe Buffed Kollegen. 

Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll einen neuen PC zu kaufen um Cata vernünftig zu zocken?
Zuletzt habe ich WotLK angezockt, ist aber schon Monate her, lief größtenteils flüssig.

Würde ggf. um die 500€ ausgeben wollen für den PC, max. 200€ für einen Monitor.


----------



## Konov (2. September 2010)

Für den Fall dass es noch wichtig ist, wegen Aufrüsten (ich hab keine Ahnung davon)

Das hier ist mein Mainboard (laut EVEREST):

*
Motherboard Name	
Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 / K8NF-9-SI*

Also die Frage, ob man da was aufrüsten könnte in Sachen RAM, Graka usw....


----------



## muehe (2. September 2010)

aufrüsten kann man da nix mehr 

warte aber noch auf die 6000er Familie von ATI also frühestens Oktober

Abstimmung wird sicher stark verfälscht da einige WoW nicht mögen sollte halt generell mal was neues her Sockel 939 schon ewig tot 1GB Ram und die Grafikkarte nicht wirklich zeitgemäss


----------



## fastgamer14 (2. September 2010)

Ja also wenn du nur 500 € für deien neuen PC ausgeben willst müssten wir wissen was für ein Netzteil du hast (wieviel Watt) weil wenn dein Netzteil genug Watt hat und du nicht eine Neue Platte haben willst oder den Tower behalten willst (Spart alles Geld) kannse auch nur RAM, CPU, Graffikkarte, Motherboard kaufen und selber einbauen ist echt nicht schwer.

Habe ich auch gemacht nachdem ich (echt dämliche geschichte) Salatsoße in meinen Rechner gekippt habe.

DU brauchst fast gar keine Vorkenntnisse (aber 2ter Rechner wäre gut um was nachzugucken und Englisch kenntnisse (weil alle anleitungen auf Englisch sind)

Und ich würde dir raten deinen Rechner aufzumotzen weil Mein Rechner hatte auch Probleme mit WOTLK obwohl eigentlich nicht schlecht.

MFG Fastgamer14


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Glaub auch, dass es da schwer wird mitm' aufrüsten, allerdings bekommt man für 500 Euro auch schon einen neuen rechner, der Cataclysm und auch andere Spiele ohne Probleme packt.

Die Fragt ist nur, hast du ein passendes Betriebsystem?



fastgamer14 schrieb:


> DU brauchst fast gar keine Vorkenntnisse (aber 2ter Rechner wäre gut um was nachzugucken und Englisch kenntnisse (weil alle anleitungen auf Englisch sind)



Das mit den Anleitungen ist quatsch oO Fast alle wichtigen Anleitungen die man theoretisch brauchen könnte, Mainboard z.b. sind mehrsprachig.
Und wozu einen zweiten Rechner? Anschlüsse liegen nicht unbedingt gleich.



Naja dennoch hat er Recht, damit das es eigentlich ein Witz ist nen' PC zu bauen, ich meine hey sogar ich habs geschafft!


Edit: Wenn du 500 Euro ausgeben willst, (und ein Betriebssystem hast) währe der hier:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5750
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cougar A400

Mehr als ausreichend, zumindest kann ich zurzeit WoW auch in Raids und bgs auf hohen details, mit bester auflösung spielen ohne auch nur die geringsten Ruckler.


----------



## Konov (2. September 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps und Anregungen. Englisch lesen ist nicht mein Problem, das kann ich... eher mit der Technik haperts, kenne viele Begriffe nicht.

Also mit Aufrüsten hab ich halt 0 Erfahrungen... habe praktisch nie einen PC von innen "bearbeitet". Ein Betriebssystem hab ich leider nicht... da müsste ich nochmal 90€ (?) für Win 7 veranschlagen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob mein Tower geeignet ist, da was neues einzubauen. Der PC ist wirklich schon einige Jahre alt und ein Komplett PC der Marke TARGA gewesen. Keine Ahnung ob das Gehäuse ausreicht für eine neue Graka, Mainboard usw. ...

Meine Festplatte (Maxtor Diamond Max 10, 300 G würde mir eigentlich reichen, weil ich kaum Platz brauche und auch noch eine externe Platte mit genauso viel Platz habe.... da spare ich ja Geld wenn ich auf eine neue Platte verzichte.

*Fragen:*
- Wieviel würde es denn kosten, wenn ich ein neues Mainboard, neue Graka, Prozessor und RAM kaufen würde? Deutlich weniger als 500 Euro? Oder ist der preisliche Unterschied zum fertigen neuen PC zu gering als dass es sich lohnen würde?

- Ist mein TARGA Uralt Tower geeignet für neue komponenten oder muss da auch ein neuer Tower her?

- Mit welchen Problemen muss ich rechnen, wenn ich als Laie nen PC bastele, vom Englisch (siehe oben) mal abgesehen?

- Könnte die Maxtor festplatte vielleicht Probleme machen in der Zukunft weil sie schon älter ist? (hab da was von Zugriffszeit usw. gehört...??) Wie gesagt, Platz auf der Platte würde locker reichen.


----------



## Palimbula (2. September 2010)

- In der Regel gibt es in einem PC zwei Komponenten die den Preis nach oben treiben: Grafikkarte und Prozessor. Diese kosten in der Regel mehr als 100€, sofern man etwas aktuelles bzw. gutes haben will. An zweiter Stelle der Kosten folgen Mainboard, RAM und Netzteil. Laufwerke, Gehäuse und ggfls. Lüfter (egal ob GPU, Gehäuse oder CPU) stellen in der Regel den geringsten Kostenanteil dar. Je nachdem für welche Komponenten (Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Prozessor, RAM) du dich entscheidest, können diese in Summe locker +/- €500,00 kosten

- Je nachdem wie alt der Tower ist, würde ich einen neuen kaufen. Alte Gehäuse können den thermischen Anforderungen aktueller Hardware (Luftzirkulation, Platz) nicht gewachsen sein und sich daher negativ auf die Temperaturentwicklung auswirken

- Prinzipiell passt jedes Bauteil nur an eine Stelle und sofern du ruhig und bedacht an den Zusammenbau gehst, sollte nichts passieren. In allen Handbüchern ist eigentlich giut erklärt was du zu machen hast

- ALte Festplatten können sich negativ auf die Performance des PCs auswirken. Zum Einen haben diese in der Regel einen geringeren Datendurchsatz, zum Anderen unterliegen die mechanischen Bauteile einer Festplatte dem Verschleiss. Ich würde daher zu einer neuen Festplatte greifen. Gute Modelle gibt es ab +/- € 50,00 --> Samsung Spinpoint F3 1 Terrabyte


----------



## Konov (2. September 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe, dann sieht es momentan wohl eher danach aus, dass ich mir alles neu kaufe.

Werde dann mal schauen, wie und wo ich alle Teile einzeln oder ein komplett System kaufen kann... gibt ja schon viele Möglichkeiten im Internet, aber wenn ich alle teile einzeln kaufe, wird es warscheinlich schwierig mit der Lieferung... da müssten dann ja 20 Pakete kommen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (2. September 2010)

Nur wenn du die einzelnen Kompenenten bei unterschiedlichen Anbietern kaufst. Die hätte aber zur Folge, dass du unter Umständen mehrmals Versandkasten o. ä. zahlen musst. Ob sich das rechnet sei mal dahin gestellt. Im Grunde genommen unterscheiden sich die Preise der einzelnen Komponenten nur um ein paar Euro bei den einzelnen Händlern. Ich würde daher alles bei einem Händler bestellen. Je nachdem welchen Händler du wählst, bietet dieser auch den Zusammenbau, gegen Aufpreis, an. Solch einen Service bietet zum Beispiel hardwareversand.de. Mit Sicherheit gibt es noch weitere Anbieter, deren Namen mir aber leider nicht geläufig sind. Je nachdem wo du wohnst, gibt es vielleicht sogar einen Händler vor Ort der dir einen PC nach deinen Wünschen zusammenbaut.


----------



## xdave78 (2. September 2010)

Wenn Du keine Ahnung vom Zusammenbau hast würd ichs für nen Zwanni vom Händler machen lassen. Auf die neuen ATI Karten zu warten würde nur Sinn machen um zu warten ob die anderen Karten noch stark im Preis fallen (was sie eigentlich immer tun). Für 500EUR bekommste schon nen ziemlich schnelles Gerät zusammen. Den Monitor würd ich an deiner Stelle aber nacvh hinten schieben...wsind imemrhin so 150EUR die dann am PC fehlen täten - und für 350&#8364; nen ordentlichen PC wird schon ARG!

EDIT: 
PCGH Artikel - 400EUR Gaming PC

vielleicht ganz interessant für Dich!


----------



## Konov (2. September 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Ahnung vom Zusammenbau hast würd ichs für nen Zwanni vom Händler machen lassen. Auf die neuen ATI Karten zu warten würde nur Sinn machen um zu warten ob die anderen Karten noch stark im Preis fallen (was sie eigentlich immer tun). Für 500EUR bekommste schon nen ziemlich schnelles Gerät zusammen. Den Monitor würd ich an deiner Stelle aber nacvh hinten schieben...wsind imemrhin so 150EUR die dann am PC fehlen täten - und für 350&#8364; nen ordentlichen PC wird schon ARG!
> 
> EDIT:
> PCGH Artikel - 400EUR Gaming PC
> ...



Interessanter Artikel... nun muss ich mir wohl erstmal das Magazin holen. Lese die sonst nicht. 
Den Monitor würde ich für 200 &#8364; extra holen, nicht 200 &#8364; von den 500&#8364;. ^^

Ich schau auch mal nach Händlern in der Umgebung... aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass Händler vor Ort oft teurer sind als die aus dem Internet, wie sind da eure erfahrungen?


----------



## Palimbula (2. September 2010)

Sofern es sich um keine Handelskette, wie K&M Elektronik oder ARLT, handelt, sind regionale Händler meist etwas teurer, das stimmt. Dies bleibt aber auch nicht aus, da regionale Händler in der Regel ein geringeres Einkaufsvolumen beim Großhandel haben. Dies resultiert aus dem, in der Regel, geringeren Absatzvolumen.


----------



## Konov (2. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute abend mal bei einem PC Händler hier in der Stadt im Onlineshop eine Zusammenstellung gemacht.
Der Laden bietet auch vor Ort Wunsch PCs an, wo man die Komponenten selbst aussuchen kann, jedenfalls steht das auf der Website. Ich habe alle Teile gesucht, die hier



> *CPU*: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
> *Kühlung*: boxed
> *Grafikkarte*: ATi Radeon HD5750
> *RAM*: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
> ...



gepostet wurden.

Mein Ergebnis ist folgendes:



> *CPU*: AMD Phenom II X2 550 AMD Phenom, Socket AM3, 0.5 MB, 3100 MHz, AMD Phenom II X2, 80 W, 70 °C
> *Kühlung*: boxed _(bei dem hier auch nehme ich an???)_
> *Grafikkarte*: XFX HD-575X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5000, 1024 MB, DDR5-SDRAM, 128 bit, 4600 MHz, Radeon HD5750, 700 MHz
> *RAM*: G.Skill 4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 DC Kit, 4096 MB, DDR3, 240-pin uDIMM, 1600 MHz, 7-8-7-24-2N, 2 x 2048 MB
> ...



- Die Grafikkarte ist die günstigste die ich in dem Shop gefunden habe, mit 1024MB und HD5750.
- Der RAM ist von G.Skill, wie hier geschrieben wurde... weiß aber nicht ob es CL7 ist... steht halt DDR3 PC3-12800... ist das auch ok?
- Mainboard habe ich das Modell in dem Shop *nicht* gefunden. Habe den Preis recherchiert und das ASUS hat ungefähr denselben Preis. Ist das Board ok?
- Festplatte müsste genau die sein, die hier stand
- Laufwerk stimmt auch
- Gehäuse war kein ASGARD I vorhanden. Habe ASGARDII genommen, auch gut??
- Netzteil war auch nicht vorhanden, habe eines mit 500W genommen nach Recherche im Zusammenstellungsthread. Auch gut??
*
Komme so insgesamt auf 527,41€.*

Leider etwas mehr als geplant, aber die 30€ differenz liegt wohl daran, dass einige Teil nicht so vorhanden sind wie im Zusammenstellungsthread.

Eure Meinungen dazu? Und Fragen bitte beantworten soweit möglich. Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

*CPU*: AMD Phenom II X2 550 AMD Phenom, Socket AM3, 0.5 MB, 3100 MHz, AMD Phenom II X2, 80 W, 70 °C
Mhm - gibts den auch in der Black Edition? 
Wobei der auch so, für Cataclysm ausreichen sollte ( Hab den selben - naja etwas höher getaktet und der ist echt gut)

*Grafikkarte*: XFX HD-575X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5000, 1024 MB, DDR5-SDRAM, 128 bit, 4600 MHz, Radeon HD5750, 700 MHz
Der Name sagt mir jetzt leider nix, aber die Radeon Hd5750 ist aufjedenfall eine gute Karte für den Preis (Habe die Powercolour-Version)

*RAM*: G.Skill 4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 DC Kit, 4096 MB, DDR3, 240-pin uDIMM, 1600 MHz, 7-8-7-24-2N, 2 x 2048 MB
Naja, beim RAM kannst' im Prinzip fast alles nehmen was so aufm' Markt ist, 4 GB? Reichen aufjedenfall

*Mainboard*: Asus M4A77T/USB3, 16 GB, DDR3 1800/1600/1333/1066, AMD family, Socket AM3, Phenom II /Athlon II /Sempron 100, 5200 MT/s
Keine Ahnung von Boards' entschuldige

*Festplatte*: Samsung HD502HJ Spinpoint F3, 500 GB, 7200 RPM, Serial ATA, 3.5 ", 4.17 ms, 16 MB
Joa' eine ordentliche 500 GB Festplatte, was soll man sagen :')

*Laufwerk*: LG GH22NS40, 48 x, 32 x, 22 x, 22 x, 16 x, 16 x
Siehe Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gehäuse*: Xigmatek ASGARD-II, 185 mm, 475 mm, 408 mm, Black, EPS / P/2, -
Da gefällt mir, die alte Version (klick mich), aussehens Technisch besser, aber laut allgemeinen berichten ist auch das II für den Preis gut.

*Netzteil*: MCL Alimentation ATX 20+4 500 W + 3xSATA VENT 12 cm PFC/CE - Professional, 500 W, Black
Sagt' mir leider auch nichts...


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

wie heisst denn der Onlineshop ? dann kann man mal nach Alternativen gucken


----------



## Konov (3. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> *CPU*: AMD Phenom II X2 550 AMD Phenom, Socket AM3, 0.5 MB, 3100 MHz, AMD Phenom II X2, 80 W, 70 °C
> Mhm - gibts den auch in der Black Edition?
> Wobei der auch so, für Cataclysm ausreichen sollte ( Hab den selben - naja etwas höher getaktet und der ist echt gut)



Was ist denn an der Black Edition besonderes? In dem Shop habe ich keine Black Edition gefunden, leider.



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> *Grafikkarte*: XFX HD-575X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5000, 1024 MB, DDR5-SDRAM, 128 bit, 4600 MHz, Radeon HD5750, 700 MHz
> Der Name sagt mir jetzt leider nix, aber die Radeon Hd5750 ist aufjedenfall eine gute Karte für den Preis (Habe die Powercolour-Version)



Die Powercolor Version war da auch, aber nicht auf Lager. Weiß leider auch nicht, ob jetzt der Hersteller so einen Unterschied macht... vielleicht kann da jemand noch etwas zu sagen...?

 Also fehlen noch Statements zu dem Mainboard und dem Netzteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommentare zu allen anderen teilen natürlich auch erwünscht!!!


*EDIT: Link zum Shop*


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Black Edition besonderes? In dem Shop habe ich keine Black Edition gefunden, leider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, die Hersteller bei den Grafikkarten, machen soweit ich weiß kaum unterschiede, Lüftermodelle und teilweise die Taktung sind anders, aber das macht nicht so viel aus. Hab Powercolor jetzt nur genannt, da ich die von dir genannte nicht kenne.


Edit: Ich glaube das, ist sogar die BE, auch wenns' nicht gelistet ist, sieht die verpackung stark danach aus
Naja, Prozessoren laufen unter einer gewissen Taktung, also 2x3.20 GHZ, hat deiner jetzt z.b., jetzt kann man, diese Taktung auch erhöhen (und damit natürlich auch die Leistung) wenn man ihn übertaktet, also auf 3.3 GHZ oder noch viel höher stellt, bei einer Black Edition ist dies einfacher als bei einer normalen, also wie gesagt soooo wichtig ist es nicht, währe nur halt, für die Zukunft besser.


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

puh ganzschön unübersichtlich 

gleich mal durchwühlen



würde mir aber jetzt auch gross noch keine Gedanken machen sondern erst kurz vor Cataclysm bissl was passiert da vorher noch was Preise angeht und neue Grafikkarten


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> da müssten dann ja 20 Pakete kommen oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö : P

Sind im normalfall, zwei Stück Gehäuse und der Rest


----------



## Konov (3. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> würde mir aber jetzt auch gross noch keine Gedanken machen sondern erst kurz vor Cataclysm bissl was passiert da vorher noch was Preise angeht und neue Grafikkarten



naja, wenn dann die neuen Grakas auch nicht überteuert sind, würde ich auch zu so einer 6000er greifen, oder was auch immer das für ein Modell ist dann.




mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nö : P
> 
> Sind im normalfall, zwei Stück Gehäuse und der Rest



Ich hab ja noch nie einen PC in Einzelteilen bestellt, deshalb keine Ahnung wieviele Teile das sind. ^^
Aber denke auch, ein Teil Gehäuse und ein großes für die ganzen Bauteile.

Danke allen für die Hilfe, ich werd dann mal den Thread pushen wenn es soweit ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

> naja, wenn dann die neuen Grakas auch nicht überteuert sind, würde ich auch zu so einer 6000er greifen, oder was auch immer das für ein Modell ist dann.



von nvidia kommen ja auch noch kleinere z.b. 450/455


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Zum Netzteil, also über den Hersteller kann ich nichts sagen, für das Setup vom PC scheinen mir 500 Watt, aber glatt zu viel.


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

ja da müsste man dann nochmal schauen


----------



## Konov (3. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> von nvidia kommen ja auch noch kleinere z.b. 450/455



Was meinst du genau mit "Kleiner"? Langsamer? Oder von der größe her? Oder preislich günstiger?



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Zum Netzteil, also über den Hersteller kann ich nichts sagen, für das Setup vom PC scheinen mir 500 Watt, aber glatt zu viel.



Achso... ja das kommt dann wohl hin, weil ich einfach geschaut habe, wieviel der nächste PC im Zusammenstellungsthread für eine Spannungsversorgung hat, und da stand 500W. Dann habe ich mir gedacht, dann wirds wohl reichen, lieber zuviel, als zu wenig.

Kann es denn auch zuviel sein? Hab von Netzteilen sowieso am wenigsten Ahnung glaube ich. ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Achso... ja das kommt dann wohl hin, weil ich einfach geschaut habe, wieviel der nächste PC im Zusammenstellungsthread für eine Spannungsversorgung hat, und da stand 500W. Dann habe ich mir gedacht, dann wirds wohl reichen, lieber zuviel, als zu wenig.
> 
> Kann es denn auch zuviel sein? Hab von Netzteilen sowieso am wenigsten Ahnung glaube ich. ^^



Naja zuviel glaube ich nicht, da die Komponenten sich so viel nehmen wie sie brauchen, allerdings wächst mit großem Netzteil auch der Stromverbrauch


----------



## Konov (3. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Naja zuviel glaube ich nicht, da die Komponenten sich so viel nehmen wie sie brauchen, allerdings wächst mit großem Netzteil auch der Stromverbrauch



Achsooo, danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2010)

Zuviel gibt es bei Netzteilen eigentlich nicht wirklich. Zumindest nicht in dem Sinn, dass ein 1000 Watt Netzteil selbiges aus der Dose zieht, obgleich die Komponenten das nicht annährend brauchen.
Es wird immer nur das gezogen, was die Komponenten brauchen. Völlig egal, wie groß das Netzteil ist. Was aber etwas ausmachen kann ist die Effizienz des Netzteiles bei einer X%igen Auslastung. Die Effizienz ist ja nicht immer gleich. Viel mehr ist das eine Kurve. Und viele Netzteile arbeiten eben am effizientesten, wenn sie eine gesunde Auslastung haben. Also z.b. 80%. Sind sie hingegen nur zu 20% ausgelastet, bricht die Effizienz ein. Das heißt, ein Netzteil muss sich dann viel mehr Strom aus der Dose holen, als die Komponenten eigentlich brauchen würden. Der Rest verpufft in Wärme.

Es könnte also sein, dass ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil bei 80%iger Auslastung eine 80%ige Effizienz erreicht. Das heißt, 20% verpuffen in Wärme. Sinkt die Auslastung auf 30%, erreicht es auf einmal nur noch eine Effizienz von 70%.
Nun verpuffen 30% in Wärme. Somit würde das Netzteil also bei einen angenommenen Verbrauch der Komponenten von 200 Watt, ganze 260 Watt aus der Dose ziehen.

Und bitte auch kein Netzteil nach Gesamtleistung in Watt beurteilen. Der wahre Indikator für die Leistung ist die Ampere-Leistung auf der 12V-Leitung. Es gibt 400 Watt Markennetzteile, an deren Leistung billige 600 Watt Netzteile nicht im Ansatz hinkommen. Deswegen interessieren die Gesamt-Watt überhaupt nicht. Es interessieren Ampere auf der 12V-Leitung und bei mehreren 12V-Leitungen die Combined-Power aller 12V-Leitungen in Watt.


----------



## Konov (3. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Zuviel gibt es bei Netzteilen eigentlich nicht wirklich. Zumindest nicht in dem Sinn, dass ein 1000 Watt Netzteil selbiges aus der Dose zieht, obgleich die Komponenten das nicht annährend brauchen.
> Es wird immer nur das gezogen, was die Komponenten brauchen. Völlig egal, wie groß das Netzteil ist. Was aber etwas ausmachen kann ist die Effizienz des Netzteiles bei einer X%igen Auslastung. Die Effizienz ist ja nicht immer gleich. Viel mehr ist das eine Kurve. Und viele Netzteile arbeiten eben am effizientesten, wenn sie eine gesunde Auslastung haben. Also z.b. 80%. Sind sie hingegen nur zu 20% ausgelastet, bricht die Effizienz ein. Das heißt, ein Netzteil muss sich dann viel mehr Strom aus der Dose holen, als die Komponenten eigentlich brauchen würden. Der Rest verpufft in Wärme.
> 
> Es könnte also sein, dass ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil bei 80%iger Auslastung eine 80%ige Effizienz erreicht. Das heißt, 20% verpuffen in Wärme. Sinkt die Auslastung auf 30%, erreicht es auf einmal nur noch eine Effizienz von 70%.
> ...



Danke für die kleine Technik-Einführung, ich versuchs mir zu merken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG


----------



## Zangor (4. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Zusätzlich denke ich auch über einen neuen Monitor nach, mein jetziger ist ein schöner 19" TFT (940BF) von Samsung, aber ein etwas größerer Bildschirm wär schon prima.



Was nutzt der schönste Monitor, wenn die Hardware nicht mächtens ist die schöne Grafik zu berechnen?

An Deiner Stelle würd ich mir lieber einen neuen PC holen, nächrüsten täte ich bei dem System nichts mehr.


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

> Was meinst du genau mit "Kleiner"? Langsamer? Oder von der größe her? Oder preislich günstiger?



evtl. alles aber langsamer als die GTX460 und günstiger soll glaube so im 100 Euro Bereich kann auch 120 sein aber zur 5750 ne Alternative muss man dann sehen


----------



## Konov (4. September 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Was nutzt der schönste Monitor, wenn die Hardware nicht mächtens ist die schöne Grafik zu berechnen?
> 
> An Deiner Stelle würd ich mir lieber einen neuen PC holen, nächrüsten täte ich bei dem System nichts mehr.



Deswegen ja auch der neue PC. Ich würde mir keinen neuen Monitor kaufen ohne den PC zu erneuern!



muehe schrieb:


> evtl. alles aber langsamer als die GTX460 und günstiger soll glaube so im 100 Euro Bereich kann auch 120 sein aber zur 5750 ne Alternative muss man dann sehen



Ok, mal sehen was es bis dahin so an Infos darüber gibt.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Eine 5750 ist schon ein gutes Stück langsamer. Hängt halt auch vom Spiel ab. Und sie hat halt kein PhysX, falls das von Interesse ist. Also, ich persönlich würde zur GTX460 tendieren.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2010)

Auf der buffed Startseite steht jetzt wieder der neue buffed PC... wobei da immer noch steht Level 5 Silent, allerdings für 529 Euro inkl. Win 7.

Abgesehen davon, dass er 2 GB zu wenig hat für den anspruchsvollen Gamer, gefällt er mir Recht gut. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Konov (25. September 2010)

Ist das außer mir niemandem aufgefallen? ^^


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen, ich mal wieder. ^^

Also das mit dem Buffed PC scheint ja alles mehr schlecht als Recht zu sein, da auch niemand auf meine Anfrage reagiert hat und man nix darüber liest... 

Werde mir also einen neuen PC mit großer Sicherheit bei nem örtlichen Händler hier zusammenstellen lassen. Natürlich mit einer Liste an Hardware von EUCH lieben Experten. 

Da sich meine Erwartungen momentan etwas verändert haben, würde ich gerne mal wissen, inwiefern man einen PC denn "ändern" sollte, wenn man statt Cataclysm lieber ein bißchen Aion zocken möchte. Denn Aion soll ja grafisch deutlich besser programmiert sein als WoW.

Welche Hardware würdet ihr empfehlen? Mein Geldbeutel ist mir das wichtigste Argument! Also teurer wie 500 Euro soll er eigentlich nicht sein, inkl. Windows 7 64 Bit. Den 450€ aus dem Sticky? Welche Grakas empfehlen sich für Aion?

Hauptsache ist mir, dass Aion auch auf hohen Einstellungen butterweich läuft und ich den sonstigen Krempel von iTunes über Internet, Office und bissl Photoshop daran machen kann.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich echt wozu dir hier soviele Leute geholfen haben wenn du die Hilfe nicht nutzt ^^
Das von dir gepostete 527 Euromodell stellt das absolute Miminum dar und ich hab Zweifel das du mit dem Rechner Aion immer auf FULL HD butterweich zocken werden kannst.
Windows 7 liegt bei 90 Euro, wenn der Recher MIT Windows 7 bei 500 Euro liegen soll hast du noch 410 Euro über.
450>410... 
Also musst du bei dem ohnehin schon kleinem Rechner auch nocht sparen, was dann auf Kosten der Qualität der Bauteile geht.



> Kyragan: Dieser PC stellt den günstigsten sinnvollen Einstieg in die Gamingwelt dar. Sicherlich kann man hier und da Abstriche machen, allerdings geht es dann
> sehr zu lasten der Qualität weshalb ich günstigere Komponenten vermeiden möchte.


----------



## Palimbula (2. Oktober 2010)

Aion flüssig auf einem PC zu spielen, der inkl. OS maximal &#8364; 500,00 kosten darf, kannst du nur im Textmodus. Sobald du die interessanten Einstellungen veränderst (Shader, Textur, Wasser...), wirst du eine Diashow haben. &#8364; 700,00 ohne OS bzw. &#8364; 800,00 inkl. OS wirst du auf den Tisch legen müssen für einen entsprechenden PC.

Zum Thema Buffed PC --> SUCHFUNTKTION DES FORUMS NUTZEN


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt wozu dir hier soviele Leute geholfen haben wenn du die Hilfe nicht nutzt ^^
> Das von dir gepostete 527 Euromodell stellt das absolute Miminum dar und ich hab Zweifel das du mit dem Rechner Aion immer auf FULL HD butterweich zocken werden kannst.
> Windows 7 liegt bei 90 Euro, wenn der Recher MIT Windows 7 bei 500 Euro liegen soll hast du noch 410 Euro über.
> 450>410...
> Also musst du bei dem ohnehin schon kleinem Rechner auch nocht sparen, was dann auf Kosten der Qualität der Bauteile geht.



Ich war mir nicht sicher über die Anforderungen von Aion, daher die Frage. ^^
Gibt ja schon Unterschiede zwischen WoW und Aion und so informiert bin ich da halt nicht...
Ich frag da lieber zweimal nach, wenn ich keinen Plan habe, als dass ich Mist baue beim Kauf.

Danke für die Infos schonmal, dann weiß ich ja, dass ich noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss. 




Palimbula schrieb:


> Zum Thema Buffed PC --> SUCHFUNTKTION DES FORUMS NUTZEN



Hab ich gemacht, kam nur Mist bei raus!


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso du noch ständig hier am fragen und posten bist. Dein Fall ist doch glasklar. Du willst maximal 500 Euro ausgeben und deshalb kommt für dich nur der 450 Euro PC aus dem Sticky in Frage, wo du mit Betriebssystem + Versandkosten und Zusammenbau wohl sowieso etwas über dein Budget kommst und an die 550 Euro.

Da für dich *dein Geldbeutel das wichtigste Argument ist*, ist jede weitere Diskussion wo du mehr Performance rausholen könntest schlicht hinfällig, da das immer mehr kosten wird. Du wirst sowohl Aion als auch Cataclysm spielen können, aber bei diesem Budget natürlich Abstriche in der Grafikqualität in bestimmten Sitautionen hinnehmen müssen. Aion sollte übrigens auch mit Wasser etc. vernünftig laufen, da die Anforderungen an die Hardware wirklich nicht so hoch sind, nur wirds natürlich bei Massenschlachten ganz anders aussehen.

PS: Sag doch nochmal genau was du willst. In welcher Auflösung spielst du und willst du, dass alle Grafikregler auf Anschlag sind und dazu noch mit 8x AA und 16xx AF oder reicht es dir, wenn das Spiel auf mittleren Grafikeinstellungen flüssig läuft?


----------



## schäubli (3. Oktober 2010)

Also buffed.de PC ist nicht sooo gut , selbst wenn du dir Teile selber zusammenkaufst (die nicht gerade nice sind) , kommst du billiger weg


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso du noch ständig hier am fragen und posten bist. Dein Fall ist doch glasklar. Du willst maximal 500 Euro ausgeben und deshalb kommt für dich nur der 450 Euro PC aus dem Sticky in Frage, wo du mit Betriebssystem + Versandkosten und Zusammenbau wohl sowieso etwas über dein Budget kommst und an die 550 Euro.
> 
> Da für dich *dein Geldbeutel das wichtigste Argument ist*, ist jede weitere Diskussion wo du mehr Performance rausholen könntest schlicht hinfällig, da das immer mehr kosten wird. Du wirst sowohl Aion als auch Cataclysm spielen können, aber bei diesem Budget natürlich Abstriche in der Grafikqualität in bestimmten Sitautionen hinnehmen müssen. Aion sollte übrigens auch mit Wasser etc. vernünftig laufen, da die Anforderungen an die Hardware wirklich nicht so hoch sind, nur wirds natürlich bei Massenschlachten ganz anders aussehen.
> 
> PS: Sag doch nochmal genau was du willst. In welcher Auflösung spielst du und willst du, dass alle Grafikregler auf Anschlag sind und dazu noch mit 8x AA und 16xx AF oder reicht es dir, wenn das Spiel auf mittleren Grafikeinstellungen flüssig läuft?



Naja, ich hätte die Möglichkeit noch Geld zu sparen, dann kann ich vllt etwas mehr ausgeben. Das ist aber unklar, ob ich das tun werde.  ^^

Hohe Einstellungen sollten es schon sein, aber AA fand ich noch nie besonders wichtig, besonders nicht 8x.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> *Naja, ich hätte die Möglichkeit noch Geld zu sparen, dann kann ich vllt etwas mehr ausgeben. Das ist aber unklar, ob ich das tun werde.*  ^^
> 
> Hohe Einstellungen sollten es schon sein, aber AA fand ich noch nie besonders wichtig, besonders nicht 8x.



Dann entscheid das mal und stell das klar. Danach kann man dir vernünftig helfen ^^.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dann entscheid das mal und stell das klar. Danach kann man dir vernünftig helfen ^^.



Ich geb mir Mühe


----------

